# 40 day Test of Anavar + Keto Diet V2.0



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Hi there

I am going to be testing an Anavar only cucle for 6/8 weeks. 50 MG/ed.

I have done the same thing a year ago on a regular diet, 40/40/20. and i did lose some weight, gained some strenght. etc. i have it all written up on the forums here.

Now since New years i've been on a Ketogenic diet. No refeeds. 5/15/80. I have lost around 12 LBS so far, I'm down to 78 KG with around. 12 % BF. (calculator says 10%) but thats not true. i estimate it to be a little higher. (picture i'll add later).

I love the keto diet. and how easy it is to lose weight. Only downside is i lose strenght untill i'm keto adapted (can only be achieved without refeeds). so untill i get my strenght back. i am going to try a 6/8 var only cycle and see what the results are for me.

I actually started bulking last week eating 3300 Kcal/ed but i think i will use var for cutting since it's more suitable for that. So i will eat 500 under maintenance, 2250 KCal/day. (20 or less grams of carbs per day, 190 grams of fat and 125 grams of protein).

Seeing myself how good keto is (without refeeds) i'm wondering how good var will run next to it in a cut cycle.

This test will include limited or no Vodka  (keto approved drink which i love)

I'll keep you posted! i'm starting somewhere in the next few days once my gear comes in the mail.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

I receive my gear tomorrow. Going to be cutting on 2000 calories. which would bring me around a 500/1000 deficit per day.

I never do cardio. will also not do it this time. So it will just be, diet and training.

The only reason i'm taking var only is simply becuase i want to spare muscle so i can go deep in a cut without losing to much of it. even though i'm on a keto diet which is muscle sparing. going to low would not be very good.

Was thinking of adding an ECA stack next to it but for my "comparison to my first tracked var only cycle" i'll just do it var only again.

Once done, with this cycle. i will am not sure how long i have to take a break ? becuase i want to do a bulk cycle before summer with T Enanthate & tbol. so not sure yet how that would work out.


----------



## waaky (Feb 12, 2015)

Good luck, will be interested to see results! Since new year started what bf% were you?

Also i would give it a 12 week break to be on the safe side get blood work done.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2015)

MKattenberg said:


> I receive my gear tomorrow. Going to be cutting on 2000 calories. which would bring me around a 500/1000 deficit per day.
> 
> I never do cardio. will also not do it this time. So it will just be, diet and training.
> 
> ...


500/100 deficit seems bit extreme mate. You'd be better off starting at a 200kcal deficit and reducing by 100/200 ever 2 weeks or so. It's a more sustainable way of doing it.


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

On second thought. I had to rethink. Since summer is coming, . I might think of testing a clean bulk whilst on Keto on Anavar only. and then after my PCT i will do a clean cut on 250kcal in deficit untill summer.

Now i know anything with test = more effective. but on it's own it should be 'kind of' effective. maybe a couple of lbs of lbm added, with a clean bulk. and since i am on keto it will all be pure muscle and not water retention from the carbs. (not wanting to gain 15-25 lbs) in cycle. still trying out steroids. and thinking after summer i'll do my first injection cycle.

Maintenance is around 2750. would make it 3300 Kcal/day, on a Keto 5/15/80. under 20g carbs, 125/140g protein, and 300/350 grams of fat. on 60mg/ed for 7/8 weeks.

What i find interesting is since my body is already burning ketones for energy and not carbs. my body is already in the state of burning fat for fuel. By taking anavar this might get an extra boost, and since my proteins do not need to be converted for energy "in the case of lack of carbs" all the protein might go towards building muscle.

and about my BF, These calculators say i'm 10% but ii'm not believing that, i am more like 12/13%.

What would your suggestion be, eat 500 kcal above maintenance for 2 weeks, see what i gained, and then "if needed" increase my protein intake? not going to high on protein as to much will convert into glucose and will kick me out of ketosis.

Just for the record i'm on day 2 now i started:

26th of February 2015.

79 KG (175 LBS)

more stats be added shortly


----------



## MKattenberg (Jul 21, 2013)

Okay i'm like almost 3 weeks in now. And something weird is going on.

I'm currently on 2150 calories a day which is around, 600/800 under maintenance.

But i'm not losing weight. i'm gaining weight. Making me wonder is this anavar? I should be able to lose 1 or 2 LBS per week. but instead my scale goes up 1 lbs per week. very strange. But i do have more definition already.


----------

